# PRV - Premium Investors



## System (11 August 2010)

Premium Investors Limited (PRV) was founded by Treasury Group Limited in 2003 to give small investors early access to boutique investment managers. Today, Premium's lead portfolio manager, Treasury Group Investment Services Limited (TIS), uses boutique investment managers to deliver the stated investment objective and achieve diversification across investment styles, countries and industries.

http://www.premiuminvestors.com.au


----------

